# Big loader and push box for sale near me..



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Couple of picture of a loader for sale by me.


----------



## Fordtruckman88 (Nov 28, 2007)

jeeze that suckers big id like to see it turn with those arms next to the front wheels


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

A few more.


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

thats pretty cool i like it i wonder how much they asking


----------



## AbsoluteH&L (Jan 5, 2006)

It's rear steer. You can see the turn cylinders in the pic of the back. That thing is HUGE!!!wesport


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

you think i cud tow it home with a sport trac......


----------



## columbiaplower (Feb 16, 2000)

Fordtruckman88;525097 said:


> jeeze that suckers big id like to see it turn with those arms next to the front wheels


It doesn't use the front wheels to steer


----------



## K20Fisher (Jan 13, 2008)

Its a wheel dozer!!


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*Looks realy clean....*

That thing looks CLEAN.....


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

I wounder how its turns over when its zero degrees out!


----------



## theguynextdoor (Sep 18, 2007)

I drove by that when I picked my buddy up from the airport. That's across the the airport on genesee st right ? It was probably used at the airport.


----------



## AbsoluteH&L (Jan 5, 2006)

iceyman;525106 said:


> you think i cud tow it home with a sport trac......


 Sure! Just throw the blade in the box to make it a little easier.


----------



## BREAULT69 (Jan 15, 2008)

That looks like the definition of a location dedicated machine. If not getting across town to the next location would be a real party.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

theguynextdoor;525154 said:


> I drove by that when I picked my buddy up from the airport. That's across the the airport on genesee st right ? It was probably used at the airport.


It was used right behind were it's sitting and for years down in West Seneca .


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Wow it sure big one I have see. I wish I could buy this then use for snowstorm in North Michigan.

Why don't you try buy that then use for big snowstorm.

I bet this could pull stump like this one.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

That things a beast. If I buy it it, will you drive it across the border for me, please Grandview.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

JD Dave;525434 said:


> That things a beast. If I buy it it, will you drive it across the border for me, please Grandview.


OK Then we don't have to worry about tolls going over the Peace Bridge to the Ballet!payup


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

grandview;525458 said:


> OK Then we don't have to worry about tolls going over the Peace Bridge to the Ballet!payup


Fine, I'll buy at the ballet!!!


----------



## sk187 (Dec 7, 2006)

Wow, big - any idea on the price and push box size?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

The box size I think is 24ft.Not sure on price.


----------



## apik1 (Mar 25, 2007)

I stopped and checked that thing out last week


----------



## jkiser96 (Sep 19, 2006)

A guy I used to work for had an old Hough loader that had a 32' blade. They used it at shopping centers in Carmel. We always had to take the cab off & truck it & the blade to the mal & then drive the loader. It was an absolute horse moving snow.


----------



## KCB (Jan 22, 2006)

Looks like a real life TONKA toy, and about ten tonnes o' fun:salute:


----------



## scholzee (Nov 9, 2001)

There is a similar looking one at the NAPA main warehouse on Wherle


----------



## Danhoe (Oct 15, 2007)

That is a Michigan wheel dozer made in the late 1950's or early 60's I grew up on a 1959 Michigan 75A, it came with a Detroit diesel, that machine did not come with a heater, they make you go deaf. My dad took the cab of his so you could see better, I plowed alot of snow with his and it was COLD. Dan


----------



## NJ Plowman (Dec 10, 2003)

Danhoe;527100 said:


> they make you go deaf


What was that? I didn't hear you!


----------



## Idealtim (Jan 15, 2006)

The pic from the front looks funny, the cab is too small!


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

well grandview did you put a down payment on this thing yet???


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

ABES;528118 said:


> well grandview did you put a down payment on this thing yet???


No.There was no cup holder in it!


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

Superior L & L;525142 said:


> I wounder how its turns over when its zero degrees out!


Keep her plugged in, heat the glow plugs for 2 to 3 minutes and she should fire right up, if not.......ETHER.


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

grandview;528126 said:


> No.There was no cup holder in it!


excuses excuses...If you cant drink your coffee talk on the cell phone read a map and snowplow at the same time you shouldnt be plowing snow lol.


----------

